# Pickaroon?



## Moss Man (Apr 13, 2010)

I had the chance to use a pickaroon(hookaroon) today on the firewood processor and I must admit I have been missing out on a very useful tool. A neighbor dropped it off and the only issue with it is it has a short handle on it. I am ready to order one with a longer handle, but I am not sure what length to get and whether or not to get the old school wooden handle or the newer aluminum one. I am reaching into the splitter bay with it and also using it to reach across the top of the firewood truck to move 16" split chunks around the body which is almost seven feet wide. Mind you I don't need a seven foot handle, but definately could use longer than 18". Bailey's has a 30" and a 36", the 30" is aluminum and the 36" is a real Peavey brand with the old school wooden handle.

Help.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Apr 14, 2010)

Moss Man said:


> I had the chance to use a pickaroon(hookaroon) today on the firewood processor and I must admit I have been missing out on a very useful tool. A neighbor dropped it off and the only issue with it is it has a short handle on it. I am ready to order one with a longer handle, but I am not sure what length to get and whether or not to get the old school wooden handle or the newer aluminum one. I am reaching into the splitter bay with it and also using it to reach across the top of the firewood truck to move 16" split chunks around the body which is almost seven feet wide. Mind you I don't need a seven foot handle, but definately could use longer than 18". Bailey's has a 30" and a 36", the 30" is aluminum and the 36" is a real Peavey brand with the old school wooden handle.
> 
> Help.



Go with the 36" one. I went with the aluminum which is very nice but when I ordered I missed that the other one was longer. I am going to build one with a lenght of pipe about 4 or 5' long with a bolt shapened toa spike at the end just for reaching farther into the bed. Figure I can hang it on my PU rack to have handy just for the longer reach when needed. 

I forget how the head of the "peavey' brand is shaped. I for sure would want a "spike" like is on the 'log-rite'.

I would have a hard time deciding which of my many tools I would do without but the pickaroon would be amongst the last to go.

Harry K


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanx Harry! I saw
an aluminum one in the Northern Tool catalog, but the diameter of the handle looked quite large. I found one locally at Labonville and it is the 36" with the wodden handle for around 40 bucks, I think I'll start there and perhaps make a longer one like you mentioned later.

The Labonville one;
http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=629&idcategory=134


----------



## turnkey4099 (Apr 14, 2010)

Moss Man said:


> Thanx Harry! I saw
> an aluminum one in the Northern Tool catalog, but the diameter of the handle looked quite large. I found one locally at Labonville and it is the 36" with the wodden handle for around 40 bucks, I think I'll start there and perhaps make a longer one like you mentioned later.
> 
> The Labonville one;
> http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=629&idcategory=134



Looks like I should have shopped around. I got mine from Bailey's - somewhere around $60 which is why I didn't buy one for all those years.

HarryK


----------



## grapplermi (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey there, I love my pickeroon, too. I couldn't stomach the cost, so I just made one from the cheapest axe I could find ($17) and plasma cutter. It works great! I think it's about 32" long. Hope this helps.


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 14, 2010)

turnkey4099 said:


> Looks like I should have shopped around. I got mine from Bailey's - somewhere around $60 which is why I didn't buy one for all those years.
> 
> HarryK



I called the local Labonville this morning and they said they would set one aside for me, I'll have it friday.


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 14, 2010)

grapplermi said:


> Hey there, I love my pickeroon, too. I couldn't stomach the cost, so I just made one from the cheapest axe I could find ($17) and plasma cutter. It works great! I think it's about 32" long. Hope this helps.



If I had a plasma cutter that's exactly what I'd be cutting with it! Excellent cost saving idea and your's came out good enough so that you can't tell the difference.


----------



## makomakoman (Apr 14, 2010)

If you are in the true Northeast, have you gone to Peavy manufacturing in Edington? They usually have great deals right at their store.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 14, 2010)

grapplermi said:


> Hey there, I love my pickeroon, too. I couldn't stomach the cost, so I just made one from the cheapest axe I could find ($17) and plasma cutter. It works great! I think it's about 32" long. Hope this helps.





That is sweet! 


How do you like the Vario?


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 14, 2010)

makomakoman said:


> If you are in the true Northeast, have you gone to Peavy manufacturing in Edington? They usually have great deals right at their store.



I knew there was a store for Peavey somewhere, Eddington is 2.5 hours from my locale though. I would like to check out the place next time I get up that way though.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 15, 2010)

Moss Man said:


> I am not sure what length to get and whether or not to get the old school wooden handle or the newer aluminum one.



You're doing good going with the axe handle type. I've had both and that pipe is just not comfortable to handle (IMO). I gave the blue pipe thingy away and kept the bailey's axe handle version. It's an essential part of unloading the truck now. I do wish it was just a tad longer though. I keep forgetting to try what someone else suggested in another thread and use a hoe to reach out and pull the splits to you.

Ian


----------



## grapplermi (Apr 15, 2010)

Mark, thanks. I like the Vario, but it definitely has limited applications. It is a large-round-only weapon. Long handle (36) and heavy; it really lays the smack down.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Apr 15, 2010)

Haywire Haywood said:


> You're doing good going with the axe handle type. I've had both and that pipe is just not comfortable to handle (IMO). I gave the blue pipe thingy away and kept the bailey's axe handle version. It's an essential part of unloading the truck now. I do wish it was just a tad longer though. I keep forgetting to try what someone else suggested in another thread and use a hoe to reach out and pull the splits to you.
> 
> Ian



I tried taht and also the 4-time bent at right angle rake. Neither was very satisfactory.

Harry K


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 15, 2010)

Haywire Haywood said:


> You're doing good going with the axe handle type. I've had both and that pipe is just not comfortable to handle (IMO). I gave the blue pipe thingy away and kept the bailey's axe handle version. It's an essential part of unloading the truck now. I do wish it was just a tad longer though. I keep forgetting to try what someone else suggested in another thread and use a hoe to reach out and pull the splits to you.
> 
> Ian



I have a dump bed, but when the conveyor is dumping the wood into the truck the load ends up being uneven and the pickaroon will be handy to reach the wood from the stepladder leaning in the sideboards. It'll also be useful to reach into the splitter bay and move the rounds when they land out of position, the splitter bay isn't a great place for the arm and hands!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 16, 2010)

> I keep forgetting to try what someone else suggested in another thread and use a hoe to reach out and pull the splits to you.



I've been using a hoe since half way through this season (Ford Ranger w/ cap)...and it was a great improvement over climbing it.

Haven't used a pickaroon to compare it too though.


----------



## woodguy105 (Apr 16, 2010)

makomakoman said:


> If you are in the true Northeast, have you gone to Peavy manufacturing in Edington? They usually have great deals right at their store.



That's where I bought my Peavey 4 years ago while on a road trip vacation w/the Mrs....great country out there!


----------



## bonnieville (Apr 20, 2010)

I just bought one direct from Peavey. http://peaveymfg.com/index.html 
The shipping was reasonable and pretty quick too.
You can get them with up to a 72" handle.
http://peaveymfg.com/pickeroons.html
I bought a 36" Katahdin. I think I want to get a 60" or so one so I can reach all the way into my 9' bed when unloading.




It is a great addition to the tool collection. Saves a lot of wear and tear on the gloves and/or hands and less bending over too!


----------



## Ductape (Jul 14, 2010)

*Pickeroon........... Where Have You Been All My Life ??*

OK....... got my pickeroon from Labonville's last week. Been wanting one but was hesitant to spend the cabbage. They are having a 20% off sale till the end of the month and that was all it took to get me to buy one. I haven't used it out in the field yet........ just tried it out on some wood in the back yard I'm working on. So far, I'm very impressed......... another very handy wood handling tool. I bought the version with the replaceable tip because it felt about half the weight of the standard version. I should have bought one years ago !!


----------



## Moss Man (Jul 14, 2010)

Ductape said:


> OK....... got my pickeroon from Labonville's last week. Been wanting one but was hesitant to spend the cabbage. They are having a 20% off sale till the end of the month and that was all it took to get me to buy one. I haven't used it out in the field yet........ just tried it out on some wood in the back yard I'm working on. So far, I'm very impressed......... another very handy wood handling tool. I bought the version with the replaceable tip because it felt about half the weight of the standard version. I should have bought one years ago !!



That's the exact same one I got from them! Lightweight and a replaceable tip, how can you go wrong.


----------



## MN Ripper (Jul 14, 2010)

I like the sharp pencil point, I went cheap and got the Council brand Pickaroon last fall. Not that impressed.:censored: Even after some grinding to slim the tip down it still wont dig in on the hardwoods and grinding it down made the tip roll over easier since it has less metal behind it. Takes way to much swing effort to dig in enough to lift wood. Should of got the Logrite or the one from Labonville with a good pointy replaceable tip.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 15, 2010)

My pickaroon has become almost a third arm. I'll never, ever be without one again if I have sell the wife to pay for it! 

Harry K


----------



## earache (Dec 19, 2010)

3 of us processed 9 cords of firewood yesterday. My only regret was having but one pickaroon. Invaluable tool. REALLY could have used two. AMAZING the wood that extra length will help you move.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 1, 2018)

Updating some lost photos: @turnkey4099 home made pickaroon




Philbert


----------

